# Critique my badass brown!



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

And some more pix, just because I can't stop....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would take him. He has an awesome shoulder and forearm; very large and upright and open. He had big knees, though a bit tied in behind, slightly over but this is minute. His hip is great. His back is a bit long and his coupling a bit thin but I like his look a lot.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

For me he would be a keeper. He's got such a sweet baby face.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

What a beautiful boy. I agree he has a gorgeous shoulder and forearm. Very big, open, and probably means he has a -nice- big stride. His hind end is a little flatter than the front in my opinion, but this is not wrong/bad, just an observation. He has a very nice neck and throatlatch, clean and well-built. He is a little behind in the knee, but his nice canon bones make up for it. A very sturdy boy indeed!

-> tinyliny, can you explain/show me where to look to see the "thin coupling"? I am not sure what this means exactly. 

Cheers,
RSS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! And yes, please explain the coupling Tiny... I cannot for the life of me figure that part of conformation out!!  

I am trying so hard to not fall in love before I really know his potential, but yeah....that face. And he loves attention. He's uncomplicated, just doesn't know anything at all. Sooooo much better than knowing the wrong things and having to retrain. He is a completely blank slate. I haven't even had him 3 weeks!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Bump.. Anyone else?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice type. Pasterns are a nice length/angle - that will hold up well with jumping and hard work. Unusual in TBs too. Beautiful shoulder and neck will be wonderful once he develops topline. If he has a good temperament to boot, lucky you!!!

Not to mention his colour....WIN! :rofl:

All the best with him!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

He has a very sweet and kind face. Nice shoulder and could use a little muscle on the hind end. He looks very nice to me.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

He's super cute here! Not a bad looking horse...


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm no expert but he looks a nice horse. Lovely pasterns and as everyone else has said, a beautiful shoulder. Some muscling needed and perhaps a little extra grocery-shopping for a short time, but I certainly wouldn't kick him out of the barn... Plus he has a lovely face!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i see you're in Arizona. I assume your Equine market is a lot like ours here in California. While i love his build and his expression, if you should ever want to sell him you may have a trouble fetching good money for him. He's downright Typey and has no chrome. Hopefully he jumps well, and jumps bravely. If he does, then you've got yourself a Diamond in the rough, for sure. 
I personally, love his look!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Oxer said:


> i see you're in Arizona. I assume your Equine market is a lot like ours here in California. While i love his build and his expression, if you should ever want to sell him you may have a trouble fetching good money for him. He's downright Typey and has no chrome. Hopefully he jumps well, and jumps bravely. If he does, then you've got yourself a Diamond in the rough, for sure.
> I personally, love his look!


Ho hum, my dear, but I believe that you may be a bit biased with that statement. Frankly, I wouldn't want to sell him to anyone who didn't want to buy him because he didn't have "chrome" – not exactly a relevant factor! 

Just put a lot of good dressage, and later jumping work on him, and you have yourself a shining (not to mention valuable!) star! Work closely with a trainer to bring him along, and I am certain he can get you there! He's got excellent conformation, especially for an OTTB. Don't know the way he thinks or the way he moves, but judging purely off of these views of conformation and expression, I think you just may have yourself a gold nugget!

And also, if you ever need to rehome him... gimme a call!! ;D

I hope to see more of this gorgeous boy. A big THUMBS UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Definitely a keeper! What a gorgeous boy. Nothing stuck out to me. Good job and good luck with him.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Oxer said:


> i see you're in Arizona. I assume your Equine market is a lot like ours here in California. While i love his build and his expression, if you should ever want to sell him you may have a trouble fetching good money for him. He's downright Typey and has no chrome. Hopefully he jumps well, and jumps bravely. If he does, then you've got yourself a Diamond in the rough, for sure.
> I personally, love his look!


I actually know a lot of people who are very much into chrome-less horses. I honestly like solid horses just as much as odd-ball markings.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope. Not bias at all. Actually i am simply speaking from my own experience in the equine market. My warmblood was imported from the Czech Republic, jumped the meter forties, and was quite a lovely horse... however when i had people out to look at him, the very first thing they say is "he's lovely, but no chrome."


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who commented. I'm glad to see some positive comments! I took one look at him and said I'd take him..all from the gut. Not the best way to make a financial decision I know!!

Since I've had him, he has picked up on things pretty quickly. He now rides off the seat and leg (most of the time) and we are only doing walk and trot. I can already see the tiniest hint of muscle development! He has gotten very nervous a few times and when that happens, he doesn't listen well... Hopefully that will improve with training and exposure. There are a few times I've had to put on my big-girl pants and suck up my own fears....Here's hoping I will continue to do so. :wink:




Oxer said:


> i see you're in Arizona. I assume your Equine market is a lot like ours here in California. While i love his build and his expression, if you should ever want to sell him you may have a trouble fetching good money for him. He's downright Typey and has no chrome. Hopefully he jumps well, and jumps bravely. If he does, then you've got yourself a Diamond in the rough, for sure.
> I personally, love his look!


Yep, the market in AZ stinks too for sure. I totally agree that he's not super flashy upon first glance, but he just DOES it for me! Not a spot of white anywhere on him. Hopefully I won't have to sell him and we can event and trail ride off into the sunset...plain brunettes the both of us!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Although I can understand where the lack of chrome comment is coming from, you have to take into account the fact that (I believe?) the OP is an eventer. Eventers are nonplussed with regards to colour and will rely entirely on athletic ability, training, boldness, brain, and soundness. Couldn't care less if the horse is 'pretty' or considered 'flashy'. There's your market, irrespective of location.

Besides, all horses look 'flashy' when they're eating up a cross country course, socks and facial markings make very little difference.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Besides, all horses look 'flashy' when they're eating up a cross country course, socks and facial markings make very little difference.


Heck yes they do! Chrome and flash gets covered up pretty quickly with mud, dirt and sweat :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

His color is so rich. I want to pet him through the screen..is that weird?


----------

